# Why everyone on the internet is an asshole.



## Mindful

Anyone  who has spent a significant amount of time on internet message boards, chatrooms, or comment sections has, at some point:


Had their political views compared to that of Hitler’s.
Had their sexual orientation, sexual experience or sexual prowess challenged or ridiculed.
Suffered from threats of physical violence, both against themselves and their mothers.
Had sarcastic cat pictures posted to make fun of them.
The internet has a way of bringing out the worst in people. You may think that the internet simply allows people to say what they were already thinking anyway. But I disagree. It goes further than that. It’s not that people were already thinking these things but never had the courage to say them in person.

_There’s something about the internet that warps our perceptions of one another._

Case in point: in many cases, problems and disagreements that arise on the internet magically disappear in person.

Why People Are Such Assholes on the Internet


----------



## beagle9

Mindful said:


> Anyone  who has spent a significant amount of time on internet message boards, chatrooms, or comment sections has, at some point:
> 
> 
> Had their political views compared to that of Hitler’s.
> Had their sexual orientation, sexual experience or sexual prowess challenged or ridiculed.
> Suffered from threats of physical violence, both against themselves and their mothers.
> Had sarcastic cat pictures posted to make fun of them.
> The internet has a way of bringing out the worst in people. You may think that the internet simply allows people to say what they were already thinking anyway. But I disagree. It goes further than that. It’s not that people were already thinking these things but never had the courage to say them in person.
> 
> _There’s something about the internet that warps our perceptions of one another._
> 
> Case in point: in many cases, problems and disagreements that arise on the internet magically disappear in person.
> 
> Why People Are Such Assholes on the Internet


. There is good out there, it just depends on what your into or what your looking for.


----------



## Mindful

beagle9 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone  who has spent a significant amount of time on internet message boards, chatrooms, or comment sections has, at some point:
> 
> 
> Had their political views compared to that of Hitler’s.
> Had their sexual orientation, sexual experience or sexual prowess challenged or ridiculed.
> Suffered from threats of physical violence, both against themselves and their mothers.
> Had sarcastic cat pictures posted to make fun of them.
> The internet has a way of bringing out the worst in people. You may think that the internet simply allows people to say what they were already thinking anyway. But I disagree. It goes further than that. It’s not that people were already thinking these things but never had the courage to say them in person.
> 
> _There’s something about the internet that warps our perceptions of one another._
> 
> Case in point: in many cases, problems and disagreements that arise on the internet magically disappear in person.
> 
> Why People Are Such Assholes on the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> . There is good out there, it just depends on what your into or what your looking for.
Click to expand...


A lot of good posters on the forums.

Just a few bad apples intent on poisoning the atmosphere.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Mindful said:


> Anyone  who has spent a significant amount of time on internet message boards, chatrooms, or comment sections has, at some point:
> 
> 
> Had their political views compared to that of Hitler’s.
> Had their sexual orientation, sexual experience or sexual prowess challenged or ridiculed.
> Suffered from threats of physical violence, both against themselves and their mothers.
> Had sarcastic cat pictures posted to make fun of them.
> The internet has a way of bringing out the worst in people. You may think that the internet simply allows people to say what they were already thinking anyway. But I disagree. It goes further than that. It’s not that people were already thinking these things but never had the courage to say them in person.
> 
> _There’s something about the internet that warps our perceptions of one another._
> 
> Case in point: in many cases, problems and disagreements that arise on the internet magically disappear in person.
> 
> Why People Are Such Assholes on the Internet


I'm not talking to a person

and actually, I'm not talking

So this is not a personal conversation.


----------



## The Great Goose

Mindful said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone  who has spent a significant amount of time on internet message boards, chatrooms, or comment sections has, at some point:
> 
> 
> Had their political views compared to that of Hitler’s.
> Had their sexual orientation, sexual experience or sexual prowess challenged or ridiculed.
> Suffered from threats of physical violence, both against themselves and their mothers.
> Had sarcastic cat pictures posted to make fun of them.
> The internet has a way of bringing out the worst in people. You may think that the internet simply allows people to say what they were already thinking anyway. But I disagree. It goes further than that. It’s not that people were already thinking these things but never had the courage to say them in person.
> 
> _There’s something about the internet that warps our perceptions of one another._
> 
> Case in point: in many cases, problems and disagreements that arise on the internet magically disappear in person.
> 
> Why People Are Such Assholes on the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> . There is good out there, it just depends on what your into or what your looking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of good posters on the forums.
> 
> Just a few bad apples intent on poisoning the atmosphere.
Click to expand...

Trust me, I live an online experience in real life. The bad apples are not few. When people think you aren't real in real life, it's horrific.


----------



## gtopa1

I admit to being a right prick at times. The last time I actually swore at someone in real life was a long time ago. I do think that it reflects badly on one's character. But yes; I am somewhat "prickish" to those who are really anonymous pixels and who present themselves as "badass". Something about getting up with fleas. lol

But I try and be good humoured about it and not a miserable asshole.

Greg


----------



## beagle9

Mindful said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone  who has spent a significant amount of time on internet message boards, chatrooms, or comment sections has, at some point:
> 
> 
> Had their political views compared to that of Hitler’s.
> Had their sexual orientation, sexual experience or sexual prowess challenged or ridiculed.
> Suffered from threats of physical violence, both against themselves and their mothers.
> Had sarcastic cat pictures posted to make fun of them.
> The internet has a way of bringing out the worst in people. You may think that the internet simply allows people to say what they were already thinking anyway. But I disagree. It goes further than that. It’s not that people were already thinking these things but never had the courage to say them in person.
> 
> _There’s something about the internet that warps our perceptions of one another._
> 
> Case in point: in many cases, problems and disagreements that arise on the internet magically disappear in person.
> 
> Why People Are Such Assholes on the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> . There is good out there, it just depends on what your into or what your looking for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of good posters on the forums.
> 
> Just a few bad apples intent on poisoning the atmosphere.
Click to expand...

. Yep the same as these cats running around highjacking sporting events and such who are intent on poisoning those atmospheres or anything connected to them as well. It's kind of strange though, because you would think that if you wanted to make a statement of any kind, then the last thing you would want to make it with is through your job or in the burning down your own towns and neighborhood's.


----------



## racialreality9

I like being an asshole on the internet, because in real life I can't.  I have to hide my true feelings and be nice to everyone.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

why not try being a human being....both on & off line


----------



## gtopa1

JustAnotherNut said:


> why not try being a human being....both on & off line



It just isn't as much fun!!! I like my expanded identity. Not that I'm an asshole ALL the time. Just when it suits me. 

Greg


----------



## Ozone

gtopa1 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not try being a human being....both on & off line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just isn't as much fun!!! I like my expanded identity. Not that I'm an asshole ALL the time. Just when it suits me.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

must be nice having a detachable asshole, only ever need to take it out of the box when it's time to go number 2.


----------



## gtopa1

Ozone said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not try being a human being....both on & off line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just isn't as much fun!!! I like my expanded identity. Not that I'm an asshole ALL the time. Just when it suits me.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> must be nice having a detachable asshole, only ever need to take it out of the box when it's time to go number 2.
Click to expand...


Without an asshole you'd die of toxic accumulations; bloat up and die after a few days of agony. Assholes are damn useful when they function correctly.  

Greg


----------



## JustAnotherNut

gtopa1 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not try being a human being....both on & off line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just isn't as much fun!!! I like my expanded identity. Not that I'm an asshole ALL the time. Just when it suits me.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


 I guess we all have those moments. But I will say I find more full time assholes on this board than anywhere else


----------



## esthermoon

Mindful said:


> Anyone  who has spent a significant amount of time on internet message boards, chatrooms, or comment sections has, at some point:
> 
> 
> Had their political views compared to that of Hitler’s.
> Had their sexual orientation, sexual experience or sexual prowess challenged or ridiculed.
> Suffered from threats of physical violence, both against themselves and their mothers.
> Had sarcastic cat pictures posted to make fun of them.
> The internet has a way of bringing out the worst in people. You may think that the internet simply allows people to say what they were already thinking anyway. But I disagree. It goes further than that. It’s not that people were already thinking these things but never had the courage to say them in person.
> 
> _There’s something about the internet that warps our perceptions of one another._
> 
> Case in point: in many cases, problems and disagreements that arise on the internet magically disappear in person.
> 
> Why People Are Such Assholes on the Internet


The fact is that some people feel safe on the internet. They think "I can insult people and nobody can do anything against me".
In real life many "internet bullies" are weak and scared about everything.
Lack of respect is so negative


----------



## Mindful

esthermoon said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone  who has spent a significant amount of time on internet message boards, chatrooms, or comment sections has, at some point:
> 
> 
> Had their political views compared to that of Hitler’s.
> Had their sexual orientation, sexual experience or sexual prowess challenged or ridiculed.
> Suffered from threats of physical violence, both against themselves and their mothers.
> Had sarcastic cat pictures posted to make fun of them.
> The internet has a way of bringing out the worst in people. You may think that the internet simply allows people to say what they were already thinking anyway. But I disagree. It goes further than that. It’s not that people were already thinking these things but never had the courage to say them in person.
> 
> _There’s something about the internet that warps our perceptions of one another._
> 
> Case in point: in many cases, problems and disagreements that arise on the internet magically disappear in person.
> 
> Why People Are Such Assholes on the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that some people feel safe on the internet. They think "I can insult people and nobody can do anything against me".
> In real life many "internet bullies" are weak and scared about everything.
> Lack of respect is so negative
Click to expand...


A lot of them are locker room louts. And they complain about Donald Trump.


----------



## TNHarley

Thank goodness I am a nice guy and this doesn't concern me


----------



## yiostheoy

Mindful said:


> Anyone  who has spent a significant amount of time on internet message boards, chatrooms, or comment sections has, at some point:
> 
> 
> Had their political views compared to that of Hitler’s.
> Had their sexual orientation, sexual experience or sexual prowess challenged or ridiculed.
> Suffered from threats of physical violence, both against themselves and their mothers.
> Had sarcastic cat pictures posted to make fun of them.
> The internet has a way of bringing out the worst in people. You may think that the internet simply allows people to say what they were already thinking anyway. But I disagree. It goes further than that. It’s not that people were already thinking these things but never had the courage to say them in person.
> 
> _There’s something about the internet that warps our perceptions of one another._
> 
> Case in point: in many cases, problems and disagreements that arise on the internet magically disappear in person.
> 
> Why People Are Such Assholes on the Internet


I fail to see a philosophical point in this rant, Mindful .

Hope you are doing ok though and not too overly sensitive.

Maybe you just need to grow a thicker skin.


----------



## yiostheoy

Mindful said:


> A lot of good posters on the forums.
> 
> Just a few bad apples intent on poisoning the atmosphere.


Ok so who pizzed into your cornflakes ?!


----------



## Mindful

yiostheoy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone  who has spent a significant amount of time on internet message boards, chatrooms, or comment sections has, at some point:
> 
> 
> Had their political views compared to that of Hitler’s.
> Had their sexual orientation, sexual experience or sexual prowess challenged or ridiculed.
> Suffered from threats of physical violence, both against themselves and their mothers.
> Had sarcastic cat pictures posted to make fun of them.
> The internet has a way of bringing out the worst in people. You may think that the internet simply allows people to say what they were already thinking anyway. But I disagree. It goes further than that. It’s not that people were already thinking these things but never had the courage to say them in person.
> 
> _There’s something about the internet that warps our perceptions of one another._
> 
> Case in point: in many cases, problems and disagreements that arise on the internet magically disappear in person.
> 
> Why People Are Such Assholes on the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see a philosophical point in this rant, Mindful .
> 
> Hope you are doing ok though and not too overly sensitive.
> 
> Maybe you just need to grow a thicker skin.
Click to expand...


Typical American phoney psychology.


----------



## Mindful

yiostheoy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of good posters on the forums.
> 
> Just a few bad apples intent on poisoning the atmosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so who pizzed into your cornflakes ?!
Click to expand...


I don't eat them.


----------



## xyz

Mindful said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone  who has spent a significant amount of time on internet message boards, chatrooms, or comment sections has, at some point:
> 
> 
> Had their political views compared to that of Hitler’s.
> Had their sexual orientation, sexual experience or sexual prowess challenged or ridiculed.
> Suffered from threats of physical violence, both against themselves and their mothers.
> Had sarcastic cat pictures posted to make fun of them.
> The internet has a way of bringing out the worst in people. You may think that the internet simply allows people to say what they were already thinking anyway. But I disagree. It goes further than that. It’s not that people were already thinking these things but never had the courage to say them in person.
> 
> _There’s something about the internet that warps our perceptions of one another._
> 
> Case in point: in many cases, problems and disagreements that arise on the internet magically disappear in person.
> 
> Why People Are Such Assholes on the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that some people feel safe on the internet. They think "I can insult people and nobody can do anything against me".
> In real life many "internet bullies" are weak and scared about everything.
> Lack of respect is so negative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of them are locker room louts. And they complain about Donald Trump.
Click to expand...

And they never complain about political correctness. The only people who complain about that are completely well-mannered.


----------



## yiostheoy

Mindful said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone  who has spent a significant amount of time on internet message boards, chatrooms, or comment sections has, at some point:
> 
> 
> Had their political views compared to that of Hitler’s.
> Had their sexual orientation, sexual experience or sexual prowess challenged or ridiculed.
> Suffered from threats of physical violence, both against themselves and their mothers.
> Had sarcastic cat pictures posted to make fun of them.
> The internet has a way of bringing out the worst in people. You may think that the internet simply allows people to say what they were already thinking anyway. But I disagree. It goes further than that. It’s not that people were already thinking these things but never had the courage to say them in person.
> 
> _There’s something about the internet that warps our perceptions of one another._
> 
> Case in point: in many cases, problems and disagreements that arise on the internet magically disappear in person.
> 
> Why People Are Such Assholes on the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see a philosophical point in this rant, Mindful .
> 
> Hope you are doing ok though and not too overly sensitive.
> 
> Maybe you just need to grow a thicker skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical American phoney psychology.
Click to expand...

Psychology is the philosophy of the human mind.

I still don't get who pizzed into your cornflakes.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

People on the Internet are like people in cars who are in a cocoon of glass , metal and plastic thus in essence isolated from real and direct  interaction with other human beings similarly behind cocoons.  Thus One sees analogous  behaviors on the Interstates road system  of our Nation as one sees on the Internet system that Al Gore created ...one sees  the intemperate and sadistic troll stuff in the black on white pixel world isolation of the internet same as one sees stuff of that "genre" on highways...

Having said that I say that no generality is worth a damn including this one ....your Mama wears Army boots wing nuts ........


----------



## Mindful

yiostheoy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone  who has spent a significant amount of time on internet message boards, chatrooms, or comment sections has, at some point:
> 
> 
> Had their political views compared to that of Hitler’s.
> Had their sexual orientation, sexual experience or sexual prowess challenged or ridiculed.
> Suffered from threats of physical violence, both against themselves and their mothers.
> Had sarcastic cat pictures posted to make fun of them.
> The internet has a way of bringing out the worst in people. You may think that the internet simply allows people to say what they were already thinking anyway. But I disagree. It goes further than that. It’s not that people were already thinking these things but never had the courage to say them in person.
> 
> _There’s something about the internet that warps our perceptions of one another._
> 
> Case in point: in many cases, problems and disagreements that arise on the internet magically disappear in person.
> 
> Why People Are Such Assholes on the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see a philosophical point in this rant, Mindful .
> 
> Hope you are doing ok though and not too overly sensitive.
> 
> Maybe you just need to grow a thicker skin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Typical American phoney psychology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psychology is the philosophy of the human mind.
> 
> I still don't get who pizzed into your cornflakes.
Click to expand...


Don't get it then.


----------



## Mindful

TyroneSlothrop said:


> People on the Internet are like people in cars who are in a cocoon of glass , metal and plastic thus in essence isolated from real and direct  interaction with other human beings similarly behind cocoons.  Thus One sees analogous  behaviors on the Interstates road system  of our Nation as one sees on the Internet system that Al Gore created ...one sees  the intemperate and sadistic troll stuff in the black on white pixel world isolation of the internet same as one sees stuff of that "genre" on highways...
> 
> Having said that I say that no generality is worth a damn including this one ....your Mama wears Army boots wing nuts ........



You do get around, don't you Tyrone?


----------



## Mindful

Thanking me for what, Tyrone?


----------



## Iceweasel

It's anonymous, that's why people are so free to be rude. In real life you don't want the asshole to key your car or poison your dog so you reluctantly put up with them.

However, being an asshole is perfectly human. We have evolved through many generations of mankind inflicting his assholeness upon one another. Think about it, who was more likely to succeed, prosper and procreate? The nice folks down by the river minding their own business or the tribe of assholes than have no compunctions about killing people and taking their shit?


----------



## miketx

I'm a nice guy.


----------



## xyz

xyz said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone  who has spent a significant amount of time on internet message boards, chatrooms, or comment sections has, at some point:
> 
> 
> Had their political views compared to that of Hitler’s.
> Had their sexual orientation, sexual experience or sexual prowess challenged or ridiculed.
> Suffered from threats of physical violence, both against themselves and their mothers.
> Had sarcastic cat pictures posted to make fun of them.
> The internet has a way of bringing out the worst in people. You may think that the internet simply allows people to say what they were already thinking anyway. But I disagree. It goes further than that. It’s not that people were already thinking these things but never had the courage to say them in person.
> 
> _There’s something about the internet that warps our perceptions of one another._
> 
> Case in point: in many cases, problems and disagreements that arise on the internet magically disappear in person.
> 
> Why People Are Such Assholes on the Internet
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is that some people feel safe on the internet. They think "I can insult people and nobody can do anything against me".
> In real life many "internet bullies" are weak and scared about everything.
> Lack of respect is so negative
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot of them are locker room louts. And they complain about Donald Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they never complain about political correctness. The only people who complain about that are completely well-mannered.
Click to expand...

And nobody understood my sarcasm...


----------



## ChrisL

I try to be nice sometimes.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

ChrisL said:


> I try to be nice sometimes.




Me, too.

I think it was, like, 1997.



It ended up horribly.


----------



## Bleipriester

TyroneSlothrop said:


> People on the Internet are like people in cars who are in a cocoon of glass , metal and plastic thus in essence isolated from real and direct  interaction with other human beings similarly behind cocoons.  Thus One sees analogous  behaviors on the Interstates road system  of our Nation as one sees on the Internet system that Al Gore created ...one sees  the intemperate and sadistic troll stuff in the black on white pixel world isolation of the internet same as one sees stuff of that "genre" on highways...
> 
> Having said that I say that no generality is worth a damn including this one ....your Mama wears Army boots wing nuts ........


Very true! I also made that comparison some time ago.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Mindful said:


> Thanking me for what, Tyrone?


For recognizing I get around...even the dreidle is  jealous ....

for that you get a BOGO....


----------

